# Electric yellow



## AC-THUNDER-DC (Mar 24, 2010)

I would like to add some more Electric yellow labs to my tank but before i do that i would like to know what type mine is. I am not sure if it is Kakusa, Lion Cove 1 or Lion cove 2. Could anyone please help me out.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like a hybrid Labidochromis x Metriclima estherae to me. The black line in the dorsal doesn't extend as far as it should, and there is no black in the anal fin.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

^
Second. Labidochromis Hybridosis. Too many of those **** things around.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I disagree with conclusively calling it a hybrid. Poor quality, yes, but not necessarily hybrid. 1 of my 6 labs has a broken band on the dorsal fin almost identical to the picture. The others I thought had broken banding until they matured a bit and they are all filling in nicely. In my tank, only 1 of the 6 has developed the black on the bottom fins and anal fin (see my avatar). The others haven't yet colored in yet, but you can clearly see where the pigment will eventually be. Sometimes labs just take a little time to color up to their full potential. In the OP's case and in the case of my lab with the broken barring, I don't believe it will ever extend any further. But, it looks to me like the OP can expect the bottom fins on his fish to color up at some point - thats exactly what little Troy's fins looked like before they started turning black.

To answer the OP's original question, unless your lab is WC, or was bred from a WC colony, its probably impossible to attach a collection point to it. Labs in the hobby have been tank raised now for 100's of generations I'm sure, and even if you could identify the original collection point, I'm doubtful that you could actually purchase yellow labs from any particular collection point. So if you want to get more, just get the generic yellow labs (no collection point needed). If you ever get fry and want to sell them and/or give them away, it would not be unethical to sell them as yellow labs (no collection point).

That being said, I would not use the lab in the OP as part of a breeding program - not because I think its a hybrid, but because you would not be likely to get nice quality fry out of a poorer quality parent.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I agree with Rhinox. I've been breeding Labs for a while and sometimes it takes a while for them to colour up, although ocassionally I have young fish which do have a broken black band in their dorsal fin. Your fish just looks like a regular tank bred Yellow Lab to me.


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

Its a yellow lab


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Fogelhund said:


> Looks like a hybrid Labidochromis x Metriclima estherae to me. The black line in the dorsal doesn't extend as far as it should, and there is no black in the anal fin.


AC Thunder, I applaud you for doing some research on your fish. Even if it looks like a pure Yellow Lab, doesn't mean it is. A Lab/Estherae cross can look like either parent or a mix. If you have 6 fish, with the same parents. One or two could look like full blooded Labs, a few could have some black, and another few could have no black at all. Some hybrid fish are actually being bred to be pure yellow, with no black. IMO, In order to preserve the characteristics of the fish, we all enjoy, responsible breeding should be advocated. Buy your fish from a reputable breeder online, as WC or F1, is you are looking to breed these guys.


----------

